# FRANCE - 2023 Rugby World Cup



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*2023*​
*14 May – 15 June, 2015* Unions submit an expression of interest
*3 July 2015* World Rugby confirms bidders
*May 2016* World Rugby releases tender documentation
*June 2016* Deadline for unions to confirm their intent to tender a bid
*May 2017* Host for the 2023 Rugby World Cup is announced

The bidding battle to host the 2023 Rugby World Cup is set to be between four countries – *Ireland*, *France*, *Italy* and *South Africa*.

The Rugby World Cup tournament director, Alan Gilpin, said: “The candidate hosts now have a year to benefit from detailed knowledge-sharing and preparation, including digesting the detailed tender requirements and observing Rugby World Cup 2015 hosting, before the confirmation to tender deadline of June 2016.”

The World Rugby chairman, Bernard Lapasset, added: “Rugby World Cup is our flagship event, and must continue to inspire, to reach out and attract new participants and audiences while delivering the financial platform for rugby to continue its record growth. “Hosting should be a true partnership and incentivise and excite host countries, and we are currently undertaking an extensive review of the hosting model to strengthen the partnership between host and owner and further the benefits for all as we enter an exciting new era for our sport.”​


----------



## eomer (Nov 15, 2003)

France: no because already hosted in 2007.
I think South-Africa will get it but I would have backed a joint bid USA-Canada.


----------



## Good Karma (Mar 22, 2011)

Any bets on the Millenium Stadium hosting matches at that World Cup too. 

Ok it will probably host matches if Ireland were hosts...


----------



## Good Karma (Mar 22, 2011)

But in all seriousness, if this World Cup goes to Europe then it should go to Italy. France has hosted only recently (bit greedy of them to want to host again so quickly). Ireland will be like the UK hosting again, Rugby in Europe is already too concentrated around the British Isles. Italy should be rewarded with spreading the game.


----------



## Digital09 (Mar 25, 2009)

Good Karma said:


> But in all seriousness, if this World Cup goes to Europe then it should go to Italy. France has hosted only recently (bit greedy of them to want to host again so quickly). Ireland will be like the UK hosting again, Rugby in Europe is already too concentrated around the British Isles. Italy should be rewarded with spreading the game.


While I do agree, Italy may struggle on the grounds front as several of its big football grounds are now looking a bit tatty, or have running tracks around them etc, but some new grounds such as Roma and AC Milan may be built by then.

Whatever happens there needs to be a ban on the Millenium Stadium hosting games! They end up muscling in on everyone's tournament.


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

Digital09 said:


> While I do agree, Italy may struggle on the grounds front as several of its big football grounds are now looking a bit tatty, or have running tracks around them etc, but some new grounds such as Roma and AC Milan may be built by then.


The proposed Irish venues would need even more work - they're mostly dilapidated GAA grounds with mostly open terracing!


----------



## eomer (Nov 15, 2003)

Digital09 said:


> While I do agree, Italy may struggle on the grounds front as several of its big football grounds are now looking a bit tatty, or have running tracks around them etc, but some new grounds such as Roma and AC Milan may be built by then.


 I agree: Rugby needs more hosts to become a world wide sport. Don't forget that during WC2011, 97% of viewers where located in 6 countries only (NZ, Australia, South-Africa, Irteland, UK, France). Italy and Argentina are in Tiers1 and should host next RWC. USA would be a great choice too. Ireland or Scotland can't host alone and Pacific Islanders are too small: so, it's time for Italy, USA or Argentina.

You van bet that France Will withdraw because:
- Paris wants Both olympic 2024 and Expo 2025.
- FFR Linked it's bid with the building of it's own national rugby stadium. Now, it's postponed without any expecting delay


----------



## hack404 (Nov 13, 2007)

The Argentine stadiums would need a bit of work to host a World Cup.


----------



## flierfy (Mar 4, 2008)

The grounds that are needed must not only be fairly modern. They must predominantly Rugby only grounds too. Football and Rugby don't mix to well. Ground-sharing in the midst the football season is problematic. And this is where English speaking tier 1 nations with their Rugby-dedicated facilities are clearly in the lead.


----------



## hack404 (Nov 13, 2007)

Even in England, home of the sport, not all of the venues are rugby-friendly.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

eomer said:


> Ireland or Scotland can't host alone and Pacific Islanders are too small: so, it's time for Italy, USA or Argentina.


Ireland could come up with a good bid with the condition (big IF) to get the GAA on board. I really hope this happens.


----------



## Malulin (Jan 13, 2010)

It's time for the American continent to host the World Cup and I think either Argentina, Canada or USA should get the bid come 2023. 

There's the option of having the US and Canada co-host the event and in the case of Argentina, Uruguay could be awarded a venue as well.


----------



## Dan Caumo (Jul 2, 2007)

^^ Too late, countries from Americas didn't show interest to host on time.


----------



## Andy-i (Nov 25, 2009)

Digital09 said:


> While I do agree, Italy may struggle on the grounds front as several of its big football grounds are now looking a bit tatty, or have running tracks around them etc, but some new grounds such as Roma and AC Milan may be built by then.
> 
> Whatever happens there needs to be a ban on the Millenium Stadium hosting games! They end up muscling in on everyone's tournament.


As pointed out by Firefly, the RWC takes place when European football leagues are in full swing along with the UEFA competitons.

As such, it would be impossible to host a RWC using just (or mainly) club football grounds. The building of new grounds by the likes of Roma and AC Milan (and hopefully Lazio) would actually help an italian RWC bid, as it would free up the old Muncipal grounds. 

They may be a bit tired but they'd be adequate enough to host a few RWC games. They could copy the 2015 model by having a huge number of Games in the Olympico and Flaminio as the 2015 schedule has used Twickenham and the OS.


----------



## JYDA (Jul 14, 2008)

Andy-i said:


> As pointed out by Firefly, the RWC takes place when European football leagues are in full swing along with the UEFA competitons.
> 
> As such, it would be impossible to host a RWC using just (or mainly) club football grounds. The building of new grounds by the likes of Roma and AC Milan (and hopefully Lazio) would actually help an italian RWC bid, as it would free up the old Muncipal grounds.
> 
> They may be a bit tired but they'd be adequate enough to host a few RWC games. They could copy the 2015 model by having a huge number of Games in the Olympico and Flaminio as the 2015 schedule has used Twickenham and the OS.


Nonsense. The 2007 world cup in France used nine Ligue 1 football stadiums. The current world cup is using 7 football stadiums not counting Wembley or the Olympic stadium. They even chose the Walkers stadium over Welford Road.


----------



## flierfy (Mar 4, 2008)

JYDA said:


> Nonsense. The 2007 world cup in France used nine Ligue 1 football stadiums. The current world cup is using 7 football stadiums not counting Wembley or the Olympic stadium. They even chose the Walkers stadium over Welford Road.


England uses football ground only once or twice over a single weekend only. That's also he reason why they have to play in so many football grounds.
Italy on the other hand has not only the disadvantage that all bigger stadiums have football tenants. The biggest grounds have even two football clubs playing there in alternating weeks. To be honest I can't see a Rugby World Cup being played in Italy, not in early autumn as it is intended.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2015)

34 of 48 games in France were played in stadiums which host soccer teams (all Ligue 1). 

England? 16 out of 48. Just Premier League? 9 out of 48. 

Its clear that both approaches can work. But its also clear that stadium ownership matters. In france, those were all council owned stadiums. In england BPL teams own their grounds. 

The big problem with Italy is quality of stadiums, not their availability. With english soccer stadiums you have to convince the owners to lease the stadium. With city owned stadiums, thats less of a problem. And Im sure that serie a clubs would agree to accommodate the event. 

Remember too that there are internationals breaks at this time of the year in soccer (2 during the rwc i think), and that by 2023 serie a is likely to have 18 teams, freeing up more more weekends in the year. 

As it stands, italy is a country of mostly city owned stadiums. Whether things change drastically by 2023 I dont know. But at this stage it could work. 

Also with italy you could do a combined bid with spain, even france. I think a three way split could work. Norhern italy, eastern spain and southern france. You combine a selection of stadiums from all three and it could be great.

Eg. San mames in bilbao, camp nou or espanyol stadium in barcelona, new lyon, new bordeaux, marseille, san siro, juve stadium, udinese, genoa, plus new stadium for roma. Thats 10 venues. Think thatd be cool.


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

5portsF4n said:


> Also with italy you could do a combined bid with spain, even france. I think a three way split could work. Norhern italy, eastern spain and southern france. You combine a selection of stadiums from all three and it could be great.


Definitely not. The worst part about France 2007, which was otherwise brilliant, was having games in Edinburgh and Cardiff. An Italian World Cup could get away with using Marseilles, like England is using Cardiff, and a potential future French World Cup might include Barcelona, but an Italy-Spain split would be a bad idea, especially for travelling fans.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

CharlieP said:


> Definitely not. The worst part about France 2007, which was otherwise brilliant, was having games in Edinburgh and Cardiff. An Italian World Cup could get away with using Marseilles, like England is using Cardiff, and a potential future French World Cup might include Barcelona, but an Italy-Spain split would be a bad idea, especially for travelling fans.


Nice would be even better than Marseille, it's just at the Italian border. Speaking of that, a Riviera event would be quite nifty: Marseille-Toulon-Nice-Genoa-Turin-Milan. Neither would happen, of course.

Also RE Northern Spain, the French high speed train now reaches Barcelona, but I'm not sure what stations it has on the road. If it's Marseille or Montpellier, then it would be quite useful for the scheme that 5portsF4n envisaged.


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

South africa!


----------



## anref2001 (May 7, 2007)

Argentina 
Mar del plata 35k
La Plata 53k
River 70k
Independiente 43k
Rosario 42k
Cordoba 57k 
Mendoza 42k
San juan 25k
Santa fe 47k
la rioja 33k
San luis 16k need more
Catamarca 27k
Jujuy 25k
Salta 20k need more
Resistencia 25k
Formosa 25k 
Tucuman 30k

This stadiums needs renovations.
But is not imposible


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

anref2001 said:


> But is not imposible


It is when you consider that UAR missed the deadline to submit an expression of interest.


----------



## anref2001 (May 7, 2007)

CharlieP said:


> It is when you consider that UAR missed the deadline to submit an expression of interest.


Oops &#55357;&#56866;&#55357;&#56866;
The choice must be made in favor of the country never hosted the tournament. Every time those countries already boring


----------



## eomer (Nov 15, 2003)

CharlieP said:


> It is when you consider that UAR missed the deadline to submit an expression of interest.


Right but Argentina could bid for RWC2027 AND FIFAWC2030 (joint bid with Uruguay)


----------



## Rascar (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm not sure Italy will get it's sh*t together in time.

An Ireland _and strictly Ireland_ WC would be great and very well supported, but as harsh as this sounds to the Irish, it would seem to a lot of people like the WC returning to the same part of the world yet again.

1995 doesn't seem like that long ago, but by 2023 it will do, so in the absence of more exciting candidates I would favour South Africa.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Rascar said:


> An Ireland _and strictly Ireland_ WC would be great and very well supported, but as harsh as this sounds to the Irish, it would seem to a lot of people like the WC returning to the same part of the world yet again.


I was listening to an Irish sports podcast (Second Captains) and their own doubt against the Irish bid was: would there be enough Irish people to pay the astronomical sums of money for tickets that the powers to be demand, in order to fill the stadiums like it happened in England - where most of the standium goers to this World Cup were English, at a most matches, despite the vocal and obvious sections of travelling fans. How many Irish people would pay, say, a thousand euros to see a handful of matches?


----------



## aludidoucv (Nov 6, 2013)

Italy!


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

5portsF4n said:


> 34 of 48 games in France were played in stadiums which host soccer teams *(all Ligue 1)*.


Actually only 7 stadiums out of the 10 French ones during France 2007 were Ligue 1 stadiums, since Nantes and Montpellier played in Ligue 2 back then.


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

BTW, here is my ideal list of venues for a future French WC (i.e. a mix of new/recent rugby-specific stadiums + some large football/multipurpose ones) 



Paris - *Grand Stade FFR* (*82K*; rugby-specific/multipurpose) if it gets built of course.
Paris - *Stade de France* (*81K*; multipurpose)
Marseille - *Stade vélodrome* (*67K*; football/multipurpose)
Lyon - *Stade des Lumières* (*59K*; football)
Bordeaux - *Matmut Atlantique* (*41K*; football/multipurpose)
Toulouse - *Stadium Municipal* (33K (expanded to *40K*); football/multipurpose)
Nice - *Allianz Riviera* (*34K*; football/multipuropose)
Paris - *Arena 92* (*31K*; rugby-specific/multipurpose)
Toulouse - *Stade Ernest Wallon* (19K (expanded to *30K*); rugby-specific)
Clermont - *Stade Michelin* (18K (expanded to *28-30K*); rugby-specific)
Bordeaux - *"new" Stade Chaban* (*25K*; rugby-specific)
Paris - *Stade jean Bouin* (*20K*; rugby-specific)
Montpellier - *Altrad Stadium* (15K (expanded to *20K*; rugby-specific)


----------



## Andy-i (Nov 25, 2009)

JYDA said:


> Nonsense. The 2007 world cup in France used nine Ligue 1 football stadiums. The current world cup is using 7 football stadiums not counting Wembley or the Olympic stadium. They even chose the Walkers stadium over Welford Road.


I said:
"As such, it would be impossible to host a RWC using *just (or mainly*) *club* football grounds"

Lots of games (over half of the group games and all the KO games) were hosted at Twickenham, the Millennium stadium, Wembley, the OS and some rugby grounds. 

Only 16 of 48 games were held in club grounds.


----------



## JYDA (Jul 14, 2008)

Andy-i said:


> I said:
> "As such, it would be impossible to host a RWC using *just (or mainly*) *club* football grounds"
> 
> Lots of games (over half of the group games and all the KO games) were hosted at Twickenham, the Millennium stadium, Wembley, the OS and some rugby grounds.
> ...


34 of 48 in France 2007. I'd say that qualifies as "mainly" club football grounds


----------



## Weebie (May 29, 2006)

If Europe wants it. It needs to go to Italy. Ireland hosting it, is just a waste of time.

South Africa or Italy.

2027 needs to go to America or Argentina.


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

It needs to return to South Africa before it goes to Europe. Italy can make a reasonable argument but they have been geographically very close to 3 RWC's (Wales '99, France '07 and England '15) than when South Africa last hosted. It should also come back down to the Southern Hemisphere after Europe this year and East Asia in 2019.

South Africa has the pedigree, the Stadiums and should be rewarded before World Rugby takes the RWC to a frontier nation, supporting the pattern of choosing England over Japan for 2015, but Japan getting 2019. So alternating between established powers and first time hosts with great potential (and in Argentina and Italy's case long held commitment), hopefully with a good geographic spread.

2027, 2031 Italy, Argentina or possible joint USA/Canada

Australia can host again in the 2030's.


----------



## Andy-i (Nov 25, 2009)

JYDA said:


> 34 of 48 in France 2007. I'd say that qualifies as "mainly" club football grounds



Of which most were owned by the muncipal authorities not the clubs. My point was about club owned grounds, hence my original idea to follow the 2015 model using mostly grounds not owned by football clubs.


----------



## Kerrybai (Apr 29, 2013)

Rascar said:


> I'm not sure Italy will get it's sh*t together in time.
> 
> An Ireland _and strictly Ireland_ WC would be great and very well supported, but as harsh as this sounds to the Irish, it would seem to a lot of people like the WC returning to the same part of the world yet again.
> 
> 1995 doesn't seem like that long ago, but by 2023 it will do, so in the absence of more exciting candidates I would favour South Africa.


With respect, Ireland is a lot different to England. Tourism drives our economy, albeit a lot of that tourism comes from the US. 

An Irish world cup would be special, the issue we face is selling all the tickets. We would need a substantial amount of people to travel over from the UK. Ultimately I don't think it would work, so an Irish World Cup would need to be a joint venture, how about the 3 celtic nations of Scotland, Ireland and Wales?


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

^^ Wales has had far more than its fair share of RWC exposure.


----------



## eomer (Nov 15, 2003)

Kerrybai said:


> W Ultimately I don't think it would work, so an Irish World Cup would need to be a joint venture, how about the 3 celtic nations of Scotland, Ireland and Wales?


Ireland have at least 2 stadiums in Dublin, 1 in Cork, 1 in LImerick and 1 in Belfast. Some of them can be improved to host a decent world cup with the final in Crock Park. Some matchs can take place in Edimburg and Cardiff.


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

eomer said:


> Ireland have at least 2 stadiums in Dublin, 1 in Cork, 1 in LImerick and 1 in Belfast.


Ireland has a lot more stadia than that. Most of them are mostly terracing though, and would take a lot of work to bring them up to scratch.

I imagine one of the biggest problems for an Irish bid would be the number of hotel rooms available to cope with visiting teams and fans.


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

eomer said:


> Some matchs can take place in Edimburg and Cardiff.


That would be shit. Using Cardiff wasn't too much of a problem in England 2015, as it's only a two hour direct train ride from London. Dublin to Cardiff would involve a flight or a day's travel.


----------



## eomer (Nov 15, 2003)

CharlieP said:


> That would be shit. Using Cardiff wasn't too much of a problem in England 2015, as it's only a two hour direct train ride from London. Dublin to Cardiff would involve a flight or a day's travel.


Right...and what's the point ?
Can't teams ans fans travel by air during such évents ? RWC was already hosted in Australia and South Africa involving several flights.


----------



## Kerrybai (Apr 29, 2013)

So Ireland has decided to replace Semple Stadium (53000) with a stadium in Derry (22000) . 










The rest of the stadiums remain the same.

Dublin (82000, 52000, 21000)
Cork 45000
Limerick 25000
Killarney 39000
Castlebar 42000
Belfast (32000, 18000)
Galway 26000
Derry 22000
Kilkenny 28000


----------



## mixerplus1 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## mixerplus1 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## mixerplus1 (Nov 23, 2012)

I have seen a number of posts on this forum and on many others about Hill 16. While many people would look to see Croke Park have a more completed look with the Canal end duplicated on the Hill 16 side (Terrace on the lower tier an option), this is simply never going to happen. The railway line, the houses and the economics just don't add up.

However, this post isn't about the long term status of Hill 16, merely a very simply idea to help with Ireland's world cup bid. Attached above are two pictures (crudely done) showing a temporary seating to the Hill 16 side of the ground. 

While many people have talked about the capacity of Croke Park for the Rugby World Cup bid, nobody has talked about how far away the Rugby pitch is from stands in the stadium and how this effects the atmosphere in the ground and how it looks on TV. Very important for the bid I would imagine. 

This simple solution of installing a two tier temporary stand on the Hill 16 side of the stadium would work two fold. 
1. It enhances how the ground actually looks by disguises the ugly Hill 16 stand as it is today. 
2. By constructing the lower section of the stand approximately 20m onto the GAA pitch you enclose the rugby pitch creating a better look for TV and create a better atmosphere.

This idea isn't to increase the grounds capacity - In fact you will end up with the same capacity as you would still use the same gates into the Hill 16 stand which are designed for the emergency evacuation. The only difference would be that it would make the stadium a 85,000 all seater during the world cup. 

Cleaver architecture and engineering could make this work at a very cheap cost.


----------



## Christchurch (Feb 17, 2015)

*2023 Rugby World Cup*

I don't know the size of a GAA field but would there be a large gap between the first row of seats and the field on the sides?

Also what about having the final in Glasgow or Edinburgh?


----------



## mixerplus1 (Nov 23, 2012)

Yes there would still be approximately 10m gap between the field and the first row of seats on the side, however as you can see from the above picture the gap behind the goals is 20m on both sides. A temporary stand on the Hill side would bring this in and really enclose the playing field.


----------



## Kerrybai (Apr 29, 2013)

Christchurch said:


> I don't know the size of a GAA field but would there be a large gap between the first row of seats and the field on the sides?
> 
> Also what about having the final in Glasgow or Edinburgh?


How could you have an Irish rugby world cup with the final in another country? Thats bizarre. 

The issue is behind the goals more so than at the sides as you can see in this video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YS4AfMflkOk


----------



## lwa (Aug 2, 2010)

mixerplus1 said:


>


Thats going to lead to a great view for those sitting in the seats at the Hill 16 end of the other stands…


To be perfectly honest, if the distance between pitch and stands is considered to be an issue by World Rugby, then you can forget the RWC being in Ireland. Your proposal might work OK for Croke Park, but what about the other 7 GAA grounds?

And besides, your proposal would require quite a considerable bit of work, probably taking several months to construct. The RWC will start in september, so you would probably be looking at starting to put it up in June/July.

I'm not too familiar with the GAA calendar, but isn't Croke Park used pretty much every sunday through August and into September? I would expect that any agreement between the IRFU and GAA would need to allow the All-Ireland Finals to be played at Croke Park (possibly by the season starting a few weeks early, and finishing around the time the RWC starts).


----------



## Kerrybai (Apr 29, 2013)

lwa said:


> Thats going to lead to a great view for those sitting in the seats at the Hill 16 end of the other stands…
> 
> 
> To be perfectly honest, if the distance between pitch and stands is considered to be an issue by World Rugby, then you can forget the RWC being in Ireland. Your proposal might work OK for Croke Park, but what about the other 7 GAA grounds?
> ...


You are quite right, the issue regarding sightlines is what could cost Ireland hosting the tournament. The sightlines from the sides won't be terrible by any means bu the ends will be quite bad...having said that if Champions League finals can be held in stadiums with running tracks then anything can happen.


----------



## Limericklad (Sep 20, 2016)

I can't posts pics yet, but google pictures of Twickenam and the Stade de France in rugby mode. Both these rugby world cup final venues have huge gaps between the stands and the pitch with the SdF being much worse than Croke Park. The sightlines at the GAA grounds won't be an issue.


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

parcdesprinces said:


> And here is my "ideal" one.. (for what it's worth, 2023 or not):


Are you serious?
Where is PM Lille? 
^^


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

Axelferis said:


> Are you serious?
> Where is PM Lille?
> ^^


Axel.... please.. ohno


----------



## Marsupalami (Jan 29, 2009)

How is the hotel room availability shaping up in advance of a successful bid?
Do the cities all have sufficient rooms?
That being said, are folk looking at a scenario where a lot of spectators get coaches around the country after a game? this could be reasonably successful using Dublin, Cork and Galway as hubs.
It would never be more than 3/4 in a bus


----------



## mixerplus1 (Nov 23, 2012)

lwa said:


> Thats going to lead to a great view for those sitting in the seats at the Hill 16 end of the other stands…
> .


No issue here, have a look at the stadium view pic I posted and you can see that the Hill 16 temporary stand is integrated into both the lower tiers of the Cusac and Hogan stands. The temporary stand wouldn't effect any sightlines for any of the other stands



lwa said:


> Your proposal might work OK for Croke Park, but what about the other 7 GAA grounds?
> .


This doesn't need to be carried out in all the grounds. Croke Park will host 8 or 9 games, including most likely 2 quarter finals, both semi's and the final. It's the most important stadium in the bid and this simple solution solves a couple of problems on both appearance and atmosphere in this ground. It is something that could potentially be used at Paric Ui Chaoimh as well which could end up hosting a quarter final and up to 4 big group games.



lwa said:


> And besides, your proposal would require quite a considerable bit of work, probably taking several months to construct. The RWC will start in september, so you would probably be looking at starting to put it up in June/July
> .


Not at all. While this would involve a lot of planning and off sit fabrication the installation part would only take a matter of weeks. Temporary stands are constructed all the time for major sporting events that take place in one off venues or only once a year. Think golf, mortar sport, showjumping etc. There are plenty companies that specialize in this kind of thing and this suggestion isn't reinventing the wheel.


----------



## mixerplus1 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Rob73 (Jun 18, 2014)

Limericklad said:


> I can't posts pics yet, but google pictures of Twickenam and the Stade de France in rugby mode. Both these rugby world cup final venues have huge gaps between the stands and the pitch with the SdF being much worse than Croke Park. The sightlines at the GAA grounds won't be an issue.


What other mode apart from Rugby does Twickers have?


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

Rob73 said:


> What other mode apart from Rugby does Twickers have?


Indeed. It's also hosted American football, rugby league, concerts and Jehovah's Witness conventions, but in exactly the same configuration.


----------



## Kerrybai (Apr 29, 2013)

Marsupalami said:


> How is the hotel room availability shaping up in advance of a successful bid?
> Do the cities all have sufficient rooms?
> That being said, are folk looking at a scenario where a lot of spectators get coaches around the country after a game? this could be reasonably successful using Dublin, Cork and Galway as hubs.
> It would never be more than 3/4 in a bus


I would think that there will be enough availability as the tournamanet is not during the summer. For example the town of Killarney has 15,000 people but it has the second most hotel beds in all of Ireland after Dublin city.

The ranks it ahead of places like Cork with a population of 125,000.


----------



## Christchurch (Feb 17, 2015)

*2023 Rugby World Cup*



mixerplus1 said:


> Not at all. While this would involve a lot of planning and off sit fabrication the installation part would only take a matter of weeks. Temporary stands are constructed all the time for major sporting events that take place in one off venues or only once a year. Think golf, mortar sport, showjumping etc. There are plenty companies that specialize in this kind of thing and this suggestion isn't reinventing the wheel.



My home stadium (ami stadium) was built after the earthquake in 100 days and it's entirely temporary. Or though the whole stadium is more complex than just one stand. At one end a stand is added for when the all blacks play here and it only takes them around 20 days. That's not very long at all so I'm sure there would be enough time to do it at Croke park.

Also incase anyone is interested here is the time lapse video of it being constructed https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=n_pOGvlgO6g


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

The cities for the French bid were just announded, no surprises in the list:

Bordeaux - Matmut Atlantique (42 000 places)
Lens – Stade Bollaert-Delelis (38 000 places)
Lille Métropole – Stade Pierre-Mauroy (50 000 places)
Lyon – Parc OL (59 000 places)
Marseille – Orange Vélodrome (67 000 places)
Montpellier – Stade de la Mosson (32 000 places)
Nantes – Stade de la Beaujoire (37 500 places)
Nice – Allianz Riviera (35 000 places)
Paris
Saint-Denis –Stade de France (80 000 places)
Saint-Etienne - Stade Geoffroy-Guichard (42 000 places)
Toulouse – Stadium de Toulouse (33 000 places)

https://www.ffr.fr/FFR/Organisation/Actualites/France2023-Douze-villes-hotes-retenues


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

Well, if we're going to be precise:

bodge
bodge
South Africa: 1995 + ?
bodge
Australia: 2003 + ?
bodge
New Zealand: 2011 + ?
bodge
Japan: 2019 + ?


----------



## Andy-i (Nov 25, 2009)

CharlieP said:


> Well, if we're going to be precise:
> 
> bodge
> bodge
> ...


Just replace Bodge with Cardiff and its spot on :lol:

TBF, the big attendances of those RWC's have been due to cherry picking foreign venues so it's fair enough I suppose.


----------



## Marsupalami (Jan 29, 2009)

*South Africa is making their bid presentation today* 

Go SA!!! 

We have the best array of stadia outside of the UK ( arguably the best in the world in terms of Rugby - Specific grounds ) and passionate fans, great and diverse cities, and we are in need of more Mandela inspired nation building after Zuma is done trying pulling us apart.


----------



## Marsupalami (Jan 29, 2009)

CAPE TOWN - South Africa’s bid to host the Rugby World Cup in 2023 is promising record profits, the most player-centric tournament ever and a nationwide carnival.

The bid committee is on Monday presenting before the World Rugby Council in London and South Africa is up against Ireland and France.

The 50-minute presentation was led by the Deputy President Cyril Ramaphosa and Minister of Sport and Recreation Thulas Nxesi.

*SA Rugby says a South African Rugby World Cup in 2023 would be an unbeatable triple-win, for the sport, supporters and the players.*

The Rugby World Cup company will announce a preferred candidate on 31 October and that recommendation will be put to a vote of the World Rugby Council on 15 November.

*Jurie Roux, CEO of SA Rugby, says South Africa ticks every single box of the financial, commercial and logistical requirements of the host.

“But we go way beyond the minimum requirements to set us apart as a candidate.

“We were asked to provide a minimum guarantee of £120 million but with unqualified support from our government we are offering an extra £40 million.

“We were asked to provide eight venues, the smallest of which must have a minimum capacity of 15,000, but we offer eight venues – purpose-built for rugby and requiring no upgrading – with the smallest one offering a fully seated capacity of 43,500.”

*Ramaphosa addressed World Rugby Council of the power of rugby to unite peoples: “In 1995, the Rugby World Cup cemented the bonds between our diverse people.

*“In 2023, we hope to use the Rugby World Cup to inspire and unite not only South Africans, but the global community of nations. In a world facing the threat of polarisation, intolerance and indifference, South Africa is best poised to demonstrate that rugby can break barriers, create hope and unite humanity.”*

Meanwhile, Minister Nxesi says South Africa’s bid is simple. 

“We promise to make World Rugby proud by hosting an unforgettable celebration of rugby that delivers on every single bid requirement.

“We don’t need to build new stadia or upgrade old ones; we don’t need to find hotel rooms and you don’t need to worry about the guarantees. We don’t need to pass new legislation. Every last detail of the required specification is already in place.”


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

anything but south africa with all those great stadium leftovers from 2010 would be a big surprise.


----------



## lwa (Aug 2, 2010)

ElvisBC said:


> anything but south africa with all those great stadium leftovers from 2010 would be a big surprise.


Really? France isn't exactly short on world class stadiums either - in fact, picking up on what Marsupalami said, I would say they actually have better _rugby friendly_ stadiums than the UK does (lots of great stadiums, but most of them won't let rugby be played on their turf!)

Either France or South Africa would stage a great tournament IMO, I'd favour France due to ease of getting there (and I think that may just swing it for 2023 TBH, Europe is where the highest concentration of rugby fans are, so safest bet) but would love a trip to SA also.

Ireland… Would be a great laugh, but accommodation would likely be impossible to find and the stadiums aren't in the same league as either of the other contenders (Croke Park, whilst being a great place to visit, is not anywhere near as good to watch a game of rugby than most of those being put forward by France, and I can't speak for SA but imagine it's the same). And as for their claim that staging it in Ireland is the obvious way to crack america... I suspect hosting it in the USA is the only way to do that, and I'm sure the IRFU know it!


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

^^ Finally, I just decided you're not English anymore, dear Iwa  :



lwa (2011) said:


> [...]
> 
> How dare you call us Scots 'English' after we have fought alongside you against them?
> 
> Vive la Vieille Alliance! (Because my teams are shit and already home  )



Long live the auld Alliance! :grouphug:


----------



## copa olympic (Jul 9, 2012)

*presentation videos:*

*France*






*Ireland*


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

^^ _"Ze French Touch"_ video/film is soooo funny... each time I see it I laugh!!


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

lwa said:


> Really? France isn't exactly short on world class stadiums either - in fact, picking up on what Marsupalami said, I would say they actually have better _rugby friendly_ stadiums than the UK does (lots of great stadiums, but most of them won't let rugby be played on their turf!)
> 
> Either France or South Africa would stage a great tournament IMO, I'd favour France due to ease of getting there (and I think that may just swing it for 2023 TBH, Europe is where the highest concentration of rugby fans are, so safest bet) but would love a trip to SA also.
> 
> Ireland… Would be a great laugh, but accommodation would likely be impossible to find and the stadiums aren't in the same league as either of the other contenders (Croke Park, whilst being a great place to visit, is not anywhere near as good to watch a game of rugby than most of those being put forward by France, and I can't speak for SA but imagine it's the same). And as for their claim that staging it in Ireland is the obvious way to crack america... I suspect hosting it in the USA is the only way to do that, and I'm sure the IRFU know it!


yes, really! simply because suth africa had it long time ago and france just had it in 2007


----------



## eomer (Nov 15, 2003)

ElvisBC said:


> yes, really! simply because suth africa had it long time ago and france just had it in 2007


And unlike France and South Africa, Ireland has never hosted the event.
I think that Ireland is not big enough to host Olympic Games or FIFA World Cup. Irleand made big things for Rugby and desserves to host RWC 2023.

According to "the rugby paper", "*Heart says Ireland but Head screams France*": should profit always come first ?
https://www.therugbypaper.co.uk/features/29207/rwc2023-heart-says-ireland-but-head-screams-france/


----------



## OnwardsAndUpwards (Mar 26, 2015)

eomer said:


> And unlike France and South Africa, Ireland has never hosted the event.
> I think that Ireland is not big enough to host Olympic Games or FIFA World Cup. Irleand made big things for Rugby and desserves to host RWC 2023.
> 
> According to "the rugby paper", "*Heart says Ireland but Head screams France*": should profit always come first ?
> https://www.therugbypaper.co.uk/features/29207/rwc2023-heart-says-ireland-but-head-screams-france/


France will always be able to host a Rugby World Cup and do a good job. Ireland can host a good Rugby World Cup now but may not be able to do so in the future if the sport grows as it hopes to. The excitement level in Ireland is likely to be higher as this is the largest event they are likely to be able to host. France has the Olympics and has had Football World Cups and European Championships. Of course it has also hosted the RWC previously and undoubtedly will do again. I also think having an event in a more compact host adds to the party atmosphere.


----------



## eomer (Nov 15, 2003)

OnwardsAndUpwards said:


> France will always be able to host a Rugby World Cup and do a good job.


I agree: no doubt about this statement. Same story if you replace France with England.



OnwardsAndUpwards said:


> Ireland can host a good Rugby World Cup now but may not be able to do so in the future if the sport grows as it hopes to. The excitement level in Ireland is likely to be higher as this is the largest event they are likely to be able to host.


I agree again: Ireland 2023 is a bit like New Zealand 2011.



OnwardsAndUpwards said:


> France has the Olympics and has had Football World Cups and European Championships. Of course it has also hosted the RWC previously and undoubtedly will do again. I also think having an event in a more compact host adds to the party atmosphere.


Right. Some people who point out the lack of accomodations in Ireland outside Dublin and Belfast, don't really know Ireland and Irish people. Spendind 3rd half in Temple Bar is always awesome...especially after an Irish victory.


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

^^ Ahhh, Temple Bar in Dublin... sweet (drunk :shifty memories.. :drool:


----------



## eomer (Nov 15, 2003)

https://www.stuff.co.nz/sport/rugby...-for-ireland-to-host-the-2023-rugby-world-cup
With 3 votes extra from New-ZelIand, Ireland would get it: well desserved. Game Over.






_Dear New Zealand Rugby, if you want to follow the money tick the box for either France or South Africa to host the 2023 World Cup.
Count the cash and forget the romance. But go off down that mad route where money is God and see where it takes you. For football it eventually led to Qatar in 2022._ Brian O'Driscoll


----------



## Marsupalami (Jan 29, 2009)

For SA it isn't just about cash - yes, it will be profitable, and the stadia and vibe will be great. ( Ireland would match it even in smaller stadia for sure) but it's also about nation building.
We have to keep progressing via sport in our nation:
Society and politics is fragmenting, and times like these Sports is a great salve for the wounds that our current president and the ANC are steadily re-opening.
We need the magic again - that's why SA's people are hungry for this event !!

Also, 1995 was a long time ago. Long enough to have a another shot without the argument that we've already hosted it coming into play.


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

^^ BTW, slightly off-topic, but I recently saw the movie Invictus (Matt Damon & Morgan Freeman among others), great movie IMO :happy:...despite the negative/mixed reviews it got .


----------



## eomer (Nov 15, 2003)

parcdesprinces said:


> ^^ BTW, slightly off-topic, but I recently saw the movie Invictus (Matt Damon & Morgan Freeman among others), great movie IMO :happy:...despite the negative/mixed reviews it got .


Great movie but South Africa cheated.


----------



## Marsupalami (Jan 29, 2009)

Great idea for a movie, but yeah, as you say mixed reviews.
As a Saffa , any movie about us and our rich traditions and deep human experience lived by us is appreciated.
Often Holywood gets it wrong though lol.

The feeling that Madiba gave us by backing Rugby, and the subsequent successful involvement of all race groups into the sports code in the past 25 years makes me very proud!!


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

eomer said:


> but South Africa cheated.


Well... 



> "en 1995 nous avons gagné la Coupe du monde mais la France a gagné la demi-finale." [_"in 1995 we won the WC, but France won the semi final"_]


©*Francois Pienaar* (on French radio RMC). :yes:

:grouphug:


----------



## Marsupalami (Jan 29, 2009)

that was a very muddy, rainy, terrible day - cant blame anyone but fate and "Gods hand" ;P


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

Marsupalami said:


> For SA it isn't just about cash - yes, it will be profitable, and the stadia and vibe will be great. ( Ireland would match it even in smaller stadia for sure) but it's also about nation building.
> We have to keep progressing via sport in our nation:
> Society and politics is fragmenting, and times like these Sports is a great salve for the wounds that our current president and the ANC are steadily re-opening.
> We need the magic again - that's why SA's people are hungry for this event !!
> ...


I agree, and other than World Cup 2010 people would relly be interested :colgate:


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

^^ Except the bloody/dam*ed vuvus©RSA2010, of course! Right? 


:shocked:


----------



## eomer (Nov 15, 2003)

Marsupalami said:


> that was a very muddy, rainy, terrible day - cant blame *anyone *but fate and "Gods hand" ;P


Maybe someone...but it's Rugby, not Soccer: so, he is right.


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

Italy can't host such a tournament!
Stadiums need to be full and i doubt it would be the case.
I don't understand why France bid for 2023?! We don't have team.I don't want the 2015 english disaster experience (non qualification for 2nd tour for english team) is reproduced there :bash:
And how embarassing was the presentation with Lomu's children icard: .How they dare do such a disguise in front of world cameras??


----------



## crazydude (Aug 4, 2009)

Axelferis said:


> Italy can't host such a tournament!
> Stadiums need to be full and i doubt it would be the case.
> I don't understand why France bid for 2023?! We don't have team.I don't want the 2015 english disaster experience (non qualification for 2nd tour for english team) is reproduced there :bash:
> And how embarassing was the presentation with Lomu's children icard: .How they dare do such a disguise in front of world cameras??


It's 6 years until the tournament, France will be fine. I'm surprised that SA is going for only 8 stadiums and all rather large. I was expected smaller venues for pool matches between tier 2 countries.


----------



## eomer (Nov 15, 2003)

crazydude said:


> It's 6 years until the tournament, France will be fine.


With Bernard Laporte as Président and Guy Noves as coach ? I have serious doubts about that kind of statements.


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

^^ You don't like them both, OK, we got it, eomer! 


hno:


----------



## eomer (Nov 15, 2003)

parcdesprinces said:


> ^^ You don't like them both, OK, we got it, eomer!
> 
> 
> hno:


Right. I want Eric de Cromières as FFR's President and Vern Cotter as coach.


----------



## Marsupalami (Jan 29, 2009)

France with a Kiwi coach? - deadly!


----------



## eomer (Nov 15, 2003)

*2023 Rugby World Cup*

South Africa got the recommandation from World Rugby...game is not totally over but the final vote always follow the recommandation ...so South-Africa 2023 Mr Laporte ?



Marsupalami said:


> France with a Kiwi coach? - deadly!


Why not ?
Cotter won TOP14 with ASM Clermont Auvergne and them went to Scotland.


----------



## Marsupalami (Jan 29, 2009)

^^

Yes!!! - I readily hope we ( SA) get it after this big injection of confidence! 
By the time this tournament happens, the ANC wont even be in power anymore guys.
Well run and respectable accountable democratic government of the DA will be in place and this tourney will be sunshine and smiles and damn good rugby!!!


----------



## ChesterCopperpot (May 24, 2012)

France get the nod to host


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

Political problems between SA and Zimbabwe could have paved the way 'free' for France.

Congratulations France to host it but we still don't have team


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Axelferis said:


> Political problems between SA and Zimbabwe could have paved the way 'free' for France.


Nah, Guardian predicted South Africa might lose yesterday.
https://www.theguardian.com/sport/2017/nov/14/ireland-south-africa-2023-rugby-world-cup-hosts-france

Seems there was a bit of a schism between World Rugby and the governing council.

Anyway, they might as well go the whole hog and give 2027 to USA since they seem to be keen on following the IOC


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

*Dear moderators*, can you please change the thread title into "*FRANCE - IRB 2023 Rugby World Cup*".


Thanks! 



banana::banana


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

Axelferis said:


> but we still don't have team


The purpose of hosting a World Cup is not about to be a showcase for the hosting Nation, but much more about hosting in a friendly way the rest of the world..especially regarding the Rugby world in which the fans are much nicer than in several other team sports.


:cheers: grouphug


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

RobH said:


> Nah, Guardian predicted South Africa might lose yesterday.
> https://www.theguardian.com/sport/2017/nov/14/ireland-south-africa-2023-rugby-world-cup-hosts-france


Wow: "Insiders believe that the South Africa Rugby Union chief executive, Jurie Roux, was wrong to urge France and Ireland to withdraw from the race following World Rugby’s recommendation." Amazing.


----------



## Akai (Nov 16, 2011)

curious

Japan 2019 -> Rugby World Cup
Japan 2020 -> Tokyo Olympic Games

France 2023 -> Rugby World Cup
France 2024 -> Paris Olympic Games


----------



## LADEN (Mar 8, 2011)

france just hosted in 2007 strange


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

afonso_bh said:


> Will there be games in other countries like in 2007?


Nope, not this time.


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

alexandru.mircea said:


> Interesting thought: three of the stadiums will have hosted four major sporting events in just 9 years, by 2024: the men's football EURO, the women's world cup, the men's rugby world cup and Olympic football (where the venue list is not definitive yet). These stadiums are those in Paris, Lyon and Nice. If you take the women's World Cup from the list, the number of participating stadiums grows a lot.


Mmmh don't forget what Lille has done to date:

Euro basket final 2015
Davis cup final 2015
Euro football 2016
World handball championship semi final 2017
Davis cup semi final 2017
Davis cup final 2017
IRC rugby 2023
Paris olympics 2024

You said? ^^


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

Axelferis said:


> Mmmh don't forget what Lille has done to date:
> 
> You said? ^^


He said "major [global] sporting events", not semi-finals, group stage or insignificant Eurobasket things.

:baeh3:


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

You said? ^^


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

^^ Off topic, dear! hno:


So please stop your spams! Thank you! (re-hno


PS: I presented the Lille stadium, just like the 8 other venues of this 2023 rugby WC in my earlier summary, so no need to come here with you pics (can you remove them, please, in order the make this thread free of off topic images? (please, again, and thanks in advance)


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

done!

But don't try to underestimate one of the venue which has now a prestigious CV in terms of hosting great competitions


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

parcdesprinces said:


> *Nantes, Stade de La Beaujoire (38K; a new 40K stadium is planned by 2023 or before)*



-----


*UPDATE* :



*Nantes, "YelloPark" (40K)*


----------



## copa olympic (Jul 9, 2012)

--


> *Striking new logo and brand identity launched for Rugby World Cup 2023*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Quite minimalist, but smart.

I really do like the new template World Rugby has for its tournament logos. Distinctive, but malleable enough to give lots of different possibilities to organisers. It's got the potential to become a bit of a design classic as time goes by. It's 100x better than FIFA's awkward attempts to get organisers to fit their design into the shape of the world cup trophy.


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

^^ BTW, don't know if you remember about that, but UEFA did the same back then... for its major competition :yes: (aka ""UEFA Euro"'")  :


----------



## gho (Oct 9, 2007)

Is there a Japan 2019 Rugby World Cup thread?


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

^^ Good question..
Anyway if it doesn't exist already, then feef free to launch/open it! :cheers:


----------



## George_D (Aug 28, 2012)

Go France!


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

^^Speaking of which and as already asked in this thread:



gho said:


> Is there a Japan 2019 Rugby World Cup thread?


So, Again.. ^^ good question (+++ 1!)



Anyway... can't wait :happy: this _WorldRugby© RWC Japan 2019_ :cheers:



parcdesprinces said:


> Bon franchement, malgré certaines faiblesses (avérées.. j'avoue ! ) du XV de France..
> 
> ...en 2011 à l'Eden Park.. ça n'est vraiment, vraiment pas passé loin pour le sacre (pour ceux qui s'en souviennent)...
> 
> ...


:horse::horse:

:runaway:


----------



## copa olympic (Jul 9, 2012)

--


> *THE RUGBY WORLD CUP 2023 DRAW*
> _The four pools have been confirmed for Rugby World Cup 2023 in France. _
> 14 December, 2020
> 
> ...


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

This draw is rubbish! How France can be among all blacks group?


----------



## Rob73 (Jun 18, 2014)

Axelferis said:


> This draw is rubbish! How France can be among all blacks group?


Luck of the draw buddy.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Samoa have qualified for the 2023 Rugby World Cup.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

We have 6 more spots for the Rugby World Cup 2023.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Georgia - Portugal 25-25, I missed that, wtf happened? 😮

The European qualification process is quite tight bellow Georgia, hopefully it will be Romania joining them but nothing is sure. Romania has Portugal (home), Spain (away), Georgia (home) and Netherlands (away) left, while Spain have Russia A, Romania H, Portugal H and Georgia A.






2023 Rugby World Cup – Europe qualification - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## chibimatty (Oct 6, 2010)

parcdesprinces said:


> PdP is today and since a while now (,) a Football/soccer specific stadium.. but feel free to cross the street dears


Are they planning on reducing the rugby in-goal areas at Le Parc and bringing the stands closer in behind the soccer goals?


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

^^ Well, we don't know exactly yet "the how" but indeed an expansion project is planned after the '24 Games.

(personally and for what it worths I strongly hope indeed ^^ they reduce/remove these former rugby in-goal areas)


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Australia could get another title before entering 2027 as defending champions and host.


----------



## rafaelricci (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## chibimatty (Oct 6, 2010)

Light Tower said:


> Australia could get another title before entering 2027 as defending champions and host.


While I breathe I hope mate, but I don't think we have any chance unless we get a freakishly gifted coach who can come along and do a miracle with the lack of talent we have. The game has shrunk tremendously in Australia and even then we lose a fair few of our players overseas and our juniors over to rugby league. From there we also spread the little we have across five professional sides creating a lack of match-cohesion among what's left; and that's after our development systems in general are turning what we do produce, into automatons with no off-the-cuff creativity. That's why we haven't won the Bledisloe in nigh on twenty years and got whitewashed by the English at home.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

chibimatty said:


> While I breathe I hope mate, but I don't think we have any chance unless we get a freakishly gifted coach who can come along and do a miracle with the lack of talent we have. The game has shrunk tremendously in Australia and even we lose a fair few of our players overseas and our juniors over to rugby league. From there we also spread the little we have across five professional sides creating a lack of match-cohesion among what's left; and that's after our development systems in general are turning what we do produce, into automatons with on off-the-cuff creativity. That's why we haven't won the Bledisloe in nigh on twenty years and got whitewashed by the English at home.


We'll see about that if that's so.


----------



## chibimatty (Oct 6, 2010)

parcdesprinces said:


> PdP is today and since a while now (,) a Football/soccer specific stadium.. but feel free to cross the street dears  :
> 
> View attachment 3374631
> 
> ...


What's the reason for building two rectangular stadia right next to each other like this? Was there serious fixture conflict between Stade and PSG that sharing le Parc became untenable? I like Stade's ground a lot, but from an outsider, it looks like a wasteful sort of situation, unless the Parc des Princes is slated to be demolished eventually and PSG move to another part of the city with a new and advanced soccer-specific stadium?


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

they really kicked parc des princes out?


----------



## Limericklad (Sep 20, 2016)

chibimatty said:


> What's the reason for building two rectangular stadia right next to each other like this? Was there serious fixture conflict between Stade and PSG that sharing le Parc became untenable? I like Stade's ground a lot, but from an outsider, it looks like a wasteful sort of situation, unless the Parc des Princes is slated to be demolished eventually and PSG move to another part of the city with a new and advanced soccer-specific stadium?


Stade Jean Bouin has been sitituated next to the Parc Des Princes since 1925. It was 12k stadium with a running track until the then Stade Francis owner Max Gauzini decided to redevelop it into the current 20k stadium that's there now.

And Stade Francis have never been a tenant in the PdP, so never shared with PSG.


----------



## chibimatty (Oct 6, 2010)

Ah I see. 

Always wondered about this.


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

^^If you say so dears!


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

ElvisBC said:


> they really kicked parc des princes out?


No, it didn't get selected by the organizing committee.


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

del


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

...


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

...


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

...


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

....


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

...


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Namibia now qualified for the Rugby World Cup France 2023.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

In three days, USA faces Chile for a spot represent Americas 2.


----------

